# Run! - Jared Smith recorded at Air Studios



## Jared Smith (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi everyone,

My name is Jared Smith, I'm a LA-based Composer and Musician, currently working as an assistant and doing my own projects as well. I just recorded this piece I wrote called 'RUN!' at AIR Studios. Check it out and Let me know what you think.

RUN!: 

IG : 

My Site : Jared-Smith.org


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 10, 2022)

Quite the intro, @Jared Smith -- welcome to VI-Control
Looking forward to your contribution(s)
Have fun!


----------



## mussnig (Mar 11, 2022)

Jared Smith said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Jared Smith, I'm a LA-based Composer and Musician, currently working as an assistant and doing my own projects as well. I just recorded this piece I wrote called 'RUN!' at AIR Studios. Check it out and Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...



Welcome to VI-Control - I really enjoyed listening to your piece!


----------



## NoamL (Mar 11, 2022)

Cool writing! Welcome.


----------



## grabauf (Mar 11, 2022)

Welcome! Awesome track!
...though I don't like to run.


----------

